# What are Bell n Ross watches like? Reliability? Resale? Precision?



## desibaba (Aug 2, 2015)

I have been eyeing them on Chrono 24 and they definitely have a unique look. In build quality and reliability and resale value how would they compare to Omega, Panerai or Breitling?

What about something like this new but on the gray market?

This is the MSRP

https://www.bellross.com/our-collections/Instruments/br-03-42-mm/br-03-94-chronographe/BR_03-94_RS17

This is what I can buy it for on the gray market brand new

https://www.chrono24.com/bellross/br-03-94-rs17--id11211715.htm


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Sold them for just over three years, I though they were just overpriced schlock.


----------



## david_h_moss (Mar 24, 2019)

Cool watches. Never had a issue. Just don’t over pay. Great used deals out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

Great watches. Resale isn't like a rolex or omega though. I'm stuck with a lum tec that will loose half its price if I ever get it sold.... 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

If you're buying a watch for its resale value, then you need to stick to what the crowd is all after. And this also changes with time so nothing is infallible. If you want something unique that not everyone has, then don't look at resale value cause resale value is determined by market sentiment which in turn is based on what the crowd is after (again). 

Based on quality and reliability, I think Bell & Ross watches are constructed very well. No issues with them over my 8 years of experience. I would recommend you go and try it on first and see how you feel about it. Cause ultimately, only through trying it on can you tell whether you like it based on its fit and aesthetically.


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> Sold them for just over three years, I though they were just overpriced schlock.


Compared to what ?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Most everything sold from under $4K from 2002 to 2005, even TAG, David Yurman and Gucci.


colonelpurple said:


> Compared to what ?


----------



## colonelpurple (Oct 29, 2014)

Watchbreath said:


> Most everything sold from under $4K from 2002 to 2005, even TAG, David Yurman and Gucci.


Did they treat you badly as a dealer ?
The bell and Ross I have seen are beautifully made


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

We all cheered when the line was transferred, it meant a lot more room for Corum. The last one I sold, Type Demineur, was in August 2005. They just couldn't stand
up to a customer with good eye. All 'facade', little substance.


colonelpurple said:


> Did they treat you badly as a dealer ?
> The bell and Ross I have seen are beautifully made


----------



## SlowhandBuzz (Jun 15, 2017)

I've owned a V2-94 Garde Cotes version for about 20 months and have been very pleased with how it has held up and performed.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Watchbreath said:


> We all cheered when the line was transferred, it meant a lot more room for Corum. The last one I sold, Type Demineur, was in August 2005. They just couldn't stand
> up to a customer with good eye. All 'facade', little substance.


Right and 14 years later??

Shame, the early ones were made by Sinn, up to about 2002. Those are well known for being rubbish !!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Haven't looked at them in some time, but memories linger. The Space 3 line, pricing for the Military 126, but I did like the Geneva 123. Just far too many watches out there.


One-Seventy said:


> Right and 14 years later??
> 
> Shame, the early ones were made by Sinn, up to about 2002. Those are well known for being rubbish !!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

One-Seventy said:


> Right and 14 years later??
> 
> Shame, the early ones were made by Sinn, up to about 2002. Those are well known for being rubbish !!


Well known by whom? Sinn and B&R by Sinn (and early Kobolds for that matter) are as solid and dependable as mechanical watches come. I have a few pre 2002 Sinn's (1550 SG, 156B, EZM1) that are anything but rubbish.


----------



## Jrushin (Feb 10, 2018)

Regarding price/resale, I've had my eye on the Racing Bird for well over a year and they've really dropped in price to around $3000 for new on Joma for the chrono on leather. That's down from an MSRP of $4400. I rarely see a used one for sale, although now a few have popped up for around $3500 on bracelet compared to MSRP of $4700. 

In my frequent searches, the other V2-94 models in other colorways go used for around $2000-2500 vs. MSRP of $4300+. I'm not sure how that compares to other similar pieces or what one should expect for B&R. But dropping 50% seems a bit weak.

Another data point: my local Ben Bridge had a Racing Bird for the past year or so. When I went in last month, all the B&R were gone. I asked and was told they hardly sold any so they dropped the entire brand. Probably not good for resale value...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I've been looking at B&R for a few years since they started bring out "round" watches. I really like their modern takes on heritage reinterpretations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

No issues so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLater (Apr 19, 2006)

No problem with a prior 03-92 but had my BR Vintage 126 with the GMT AND FLYBACK functions and the chronograph functions had issues about 1 month in. As such, I wouldn't go for anything overly complicated and yes, be sure to get a good price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tweaked2 (Nov 23, 2018)

Unless you're buying a Rolex Sub, I wouldn't be looking at resale value. I think B&R's strong point is their unique designs and look. The downside is for the most part they don't use in house movements and there are better companies that produce watches at comparable prices with in house movements. My BR03-92 was based on a SW-200 movement and very solid. Moral of the story, buy it if you want it.


----------



## rw93 (Apr 15, 2018)

desibaba said:


> I have been eyeing them on Chrono 24 and they definitely have a unique look. In build quality and reliability and resale value how would they compare to Omega, Panerai or Breitling?
> 
> What about something like this new but on the gray market?
> 
> ...


You'll take a beating reselling unless you buy preowned.


----------



## phaphaphooey (Nov 3, 2014)

Lovely watches but not the best for resale.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Well known by whom? Sinn and B&R by Sinn (and early Kobolds for that matter) are as solid and dependable as mechanical watches come. I have a few pre 2002 Sinn's (1550 SG, 156B, EZM1) that are anything but rubbish.


I was being facetious. Early B&Rs were very solidly made, because they were made by Sinn for such a long time, and then transferred to G&F Chatelain, which also makes cases for MB&F and others. But a chip on the shoulder is a chip on the shoulder!


----------



## stcizzle (Oct 17, 2012)

TBH, I'm quite sick of people who rag on B&R, Sinn, Ball and the like... No, they are not on the level of Rolex or Omega or the like but being called rubbish or trash or anything similar is just plain ridiculous. I've owned Rolexes, handled plenty of Omegas and the like and yes, an in-house movement and the level of build quality and craftsmanship is a level above B&R & Ball, etc... BUT that being said, Bell&Ross, Ball, Sinn and most entry level luxury watches are high quality watches. No, they don't have the name or recognition of Rolexes, but they are galaxies away from being a fashion watch brand or a Bulova which I would much more easily call rubbish. There are obviously hoards of people who spend $2-5k on B&Rs and have great experiences, strongly feel their quality is on par with the other luxury watches in the same price range and are repeat customers. Now that I think of it, I hardly ever hear of people who have actually owned B&R and say they are trash; it's almost always people who despise or dislike the brand, the style in general, lack of heritage, lack of in-house movements, etc. and use that as an excuse to speak derogatorily about something they've never purchased and experienced for themselves. 

I recently purchased my first B&R and to be honest, I was very uneasy and nervous about spending that amount of money on a B&R when I could have gotten a used Omega DeVille or AT or another used Rolex OP or a new Grand Seiko, or even a new Breitling etc... BUT, I loved the look of the B&R that I just had to have it and see if all the mainstream negativity about B&R is warranted...

But immediately when I received the watch and evaluated its finishing and build quality and after wearing it a while and comparing it to my Rolex OP... I do have to say that although I will feel the hit in the wallet from the poor resale value, I really don't regret it at all and I am actually quite positive I don't regret my decision AT ALL... This thing is awesome and I probably will keep a long time so don't care about the resale value. Obviously, if I was looking for an investment watch, I wouldn't buy a B&R, but that's not why most people buy watches... 


Just my 2 cents... but a shorter answer would be:

---Reliability- very good and on par with the other brands in the same price range
---Resale- As with most watches, buying an excellent conditioned preowned would be preferable, but I'd expect to get about 1/3-1/2 of retail for these watches for resale.
---Precision- ETA & Sellita movements are well known for being incredibly accurate and precise and are much cheaper to repair/service. Also, the precision of the build quality, dial, crown, band, etc are all top notch that I can tell. Curved dome on my model is gorgeous


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have owned a couple, which I have always purchased on the second hand market. Like any other watch, if you bought at the right price you typically do OK if you resell it. I liked the larger aviation inspired pieces. I would typically wear them when taking a trip on my motorcycle, from a readability / visibility standpoint they are outstanding. I get complements on it all the time when out riding. B&R certainly has a style of their own, and in my mind are a niche but decent brand.


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

horrij1 said:


> I have owned a couple, which I have always purchased on the second hand market. Like any other watch, if you bought at the right price you typically do OK if you resell it. I liked the larger aviation inspired pieces. I would typically wear them when taking a trip on my motorcycle, from a readability / visibility standpoint they are outstanding. I get complements on it all the time when out riding. B&R certainly has a style of their own, and in my mind are a niche but decent brand.
> 
> View attachment 14464267


Yes sir! I wear this when skydiving









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angler (Aug 14, 2019)

I was thinking about trying to get a B&R Hydromax. Is it just a glorified Sinn? Does it really require a trip to B&R for a battery change? Should I stay away from this model? Hey Stcizzle, I like the look of your B&R Diver. Very nice... what is the price range for that model...if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## elchuckee77 (Mar 26, 2020)

Just recently bought this 03 92 heritsge and loving it. You can find good deals just need to know where to look.


----------



## olikatz (Jan 20, 2020)

Unless youtube influencers get free ones to review, these will continue to not hold value.


----------



## kspindola (Apr 24, 2020)

i'm on my third. I broke even with one and made $100 with another. still own the third. takes a while to sell though.
.


----------

